# Canadian Forces visual acuity



## Trev (Jan 23, 2014)

I know V1 is 20/20 vision. What would be the vision requirements for V2, and V3?


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2014)

You should contact a recruiter or check out the recruiting sight.  Vision requirements vary depending on trade.


----------



## Trev (Jan 23, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> You should contact a recruiter or check out the recruiting sight.  Vision requirements vary depending on trade.


 I just want the vision (20/XX), since I learned what my eyesight was today, and I want to do Infantry.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Trev said:


> I just want the vision (20/XX), since I learned what my eyesight was today, and I want to do Infantry.



I know Infantry dudes with glasses.  Worry about it when you see a recruiter.   None of us are and standards change.


----------



## Trev (Jan 24, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> I know Infantry dudes with glasses.  Worry about it when you see a recruiter.   None of us are and standards change.


 K, thanks.


----------

